# Adopting to out of country



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Would you as a rescue org. consider adopting to out of country?
Looking for some honest opinions, before I even bother to write to an adoption agency.

MIL's lost their JRT last year at the age of 17yrs (died in his sleep) and are now considering getting another. Since they're so upset about the situation going on here (killing of shelter dogs) and there are practically no JRT's in german shelters, they've set their mind of adopting one from the US. I would ship the dog- or FIL would pick her up. I just found a nice girl on petfinder- exactly what they're looking for, listed with a rescue org.
Now despite that I know those people would provide an excellent home, being an former foster mom I certainly wouldn't have let my dogs go to a complete stranger out of state, let alone in a different country. So I'd completely understand the reasoning of a rescue org., but was wondering if I should still try to explain the situation in hopes they might agree. 
Any opinions?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Mädchen, I can't comment, not being from a rescue org myself.

But if you run into orgs not wishing to adopt out overseas:

http://www.jack-russel-in-not.de/zuhause-gesucht.html

Yes, quite a few are mixes.. but OMG, check out Max and Paul!







All these Jack Russels need loving homes caring hearts, and warm beds, too.

Good luck if you are able to get the sweet girl you found on Petfinder! However it happens, I hope the MIL and FIL find the perfect, loving little rascal to share their love with.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I have to be honest and say I wouldn't. Even though I would run the risk of missing out adopting to someone who might be great, the risk of a problem and not being able to help or take the dog back if they gave it up would be too great for me to feel comfortable with it. 

I don't know how flexible their requirements and/or how comfortable you feel screening a dog for them, but since they're looking for a JRT, which are probably the MOST common and LEAST adoptable small breed out there, would you feel comfortable rescuing one from a shelter yourself and then adopting it to them? I see tons of them in shelter postings all the time and a lot don't get saved. That might be way for them to save a life and get a great dog. A little riskier since you don't have a foster home pre-screening, but it's one idea.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Thanks, Patti!
I've emailed them your exact link a couple days ago. I personally think it's grazy to get a dog from overseas.







But like you can see, they have only a handful for adoption in Germany and those from all around the country.

They have their mind set on a female.
It should look similar like this:







- that's the girl from petfinder I found. She should have a blocky build, short legs, brown face and spots prefered.

Pupresq- that's weird. I can't remember that I ever saw a JRT around here (of course I didn't look for one)- besides in a movie, I've haven't seen one in ages. There are lots of Chihuahuas and Minpins, even pugs and boston terriers-but not one JRT.

Yes, I would actually prefer the shelter route- it's much less complicated. I'm familiar with temp-testing dogs. My inlaws are pretty easy too- no other animals, children or anything of that matter. One of them is home all day, other works part time. Since the dog is strictly a housepet, they provide lots of excercise and even take the dog on vacation in their RV.


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

First I would ask why the potential adoptees would put forth so much time, effort and money into adopting a pet quality animal.
The cost of shipping a dog overseas is not cheap, and why would they want to go through the hassle of customs and quarantines and such. 
Also since it isn't likely to be a non-stop flight to Germany, you would also have to make sure that the dog would be allowed through the particular country where the plane refuels or where it would be transferred to another plane. Some countries would confiscate and quarantine or destroy the dog.
And really, is it worth the risks involved while shipping an unescorted doggie that far? Who would look after the dog if the plane gets stuck at an airport because of weather or other problem? Who would make sure the dog doesn't die of thirst or freeze or get heat stroke or that it doesn't just disappear like a piece of lost luggage?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

These comments suggest that you are totally uninformed in addition to trying to undermine and hijack yet another thread. Hopefully board members will read you other threads before responding to you on this one.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

CVK,
Delta flies non-stop Atlanta-Frankfurt. I've flewn with my dog twice overseas, never had any issues. They only require health cert.& rabies. The temperature right now is a concern- but they are in no hurry and will wait til it cools down.

_First I would ask why the potential adoptees would put forth so much time, effort and money into adopting a pet quality animal._

Good question. Maybe, bc. there are still animal lovers out there who share no expense to help a pet in need? A couple yrs ago silly me spend a couple hundred dollars on a kitty with a broken leg who wasn't even mine.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

CVF

Get real. Dogs are flown all over the world EVERY DAY. Sure occasionally things can go wrong, but most of the time they don't. Heck, you could have someone DRIVE a dog to you and have the dog end up dead or "missing" before it gets to you.

If someone wants to to go to the time, effort and expense of shipping a $20 dog over seas, that is THEIR buisness and MONEY. That dog is no less worthy than the $50,000 dog in the crate next to it on the flight!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

And to the OP, I hope your in-laws find the perfect dog. No matter WHAT country they get it from.


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

Maedchen,

nonstop to Frankfurt would be great, but as you said you flew _with_ your dogs. Shipping an unescorted dog is not quite the same thing, but if you can watch the doggie go onto the plane and the other people are there to pick the dog up as soon as it arrives at the airport, hopefully everything would be okay. 

Now, if it was flying US to UK to Germany, it would probably be a much different story......

And, yes, I've done goofy things for animals too. I'm just alittle smarter now.

Good luck!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CVF_K Shipping an unescorted dog is not quite the same thing,


I thought she said her FIL could come get the dog? I don't think shipping is the issue since rescues transport and ship dogs all the time (same with breeders), but many rescues won't adopt out of county, out of state...let alone out of the country.


----------

